# CPMA Study Guide, Practice Tests, and Exam



## scooters25 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm interested in buying the CPMA exam bundle AAPC has now with the practice tests and study guide included. Has anyone else brought this before and passed their exam without purchasing the course? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jul 14, 2017)

I received my CPMA with the purchase of the study guide and practice test.  If you have experience with auditing and/or coding then it would be reasonable to expect to pass the test with only these items.  If you are new to this world then I would recommend the course as well.


----------

